# Uber didn't pay my guarantees ..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

What a week.. now I don't understand why uber won't pay out on the guarantees as promised.

They said I averaged too much..but doing the math day to day.. only on 1 of the days I averaged more .. on peak hours..and off peak..I averaged more 2 days.. (worked 4 days) . Even averaging all the days I still can't replicate their math.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What a week.. now I don't understand why uber won't pay out on the guarantees as promised.
> 
> They said I averaged too much..but doing the math day to day.. only on 1 of the days I averaged more .. on peak hours..and off peak..I averaged more 2 days.. (worked 4 days) . Even averaging all the days I still can't replicate their math.
> View attachment 4354


_Uber on !!!_


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What a week.. now I don't understand why uber won't pay out on the guarantees as promised.
> 
> They said I averaged too much..but doing the math day to day.. only on 1 of the days I averaged more .. on peak hours..and off peak..I averaged more 2 days.. (worked 4 days) . Even averaging all the days I still can't replicate their math.
> View attachment 4354


Nice payout..! Can I borrow $50?

If you don't mind me asking, how many hours do you drive a week and miles? Just trying to figure out what kind of work week equates to an $886 payout?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Days have nothing to do with it.

It's an average of each type of guaranteed hour over the entire week.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Days have nothing to do with it.
> 
> It's an average of each type of guaranteed hour over the entire week.


I can't figure out their math.. Basically uber is subsidizing drivers doing the bare minimum... what a sucker I am for not doing the bare minimum too..

Starting this week..no more airport..just pickup in Midtown a few $4 fares..bare minimum.. less miles on my car, and similar pay from uber subsidizing me..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I can't figure out their math.. Basically uber is subsidizing drivers doing the bare minimum... what a sucker I am for not doing the bare minimum too..
> 
> Starting this week..no more airport..just pickup in Midtown a few $4 fares..bare minimum.. less miles on my car, and similar pay from uber subsidizing me..


Yes, anyone trying to make money by converting miles into rates is a sucker at these rates. The only way to profit right now is gaming the guarantee or surge rates. Even Randy is gaming the guarantee to earn his Uber check.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, anyone trying to make money by converting miles into rates is a sucker at these rates. The only way to profit right now is gaming the guarantee or surge rates. Even Randy is gaming the guarantee to earn his Uber check.


Who's Randy?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> Who's Randy?


He owns a donut shop.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What a week.. now I don't understand why uber won't pay out on the guarantees as promised.
> 
> They said I averaged too much..but doing the math day to day.. only on 1 of the days I averaged more .. on peak hours..and off peak..I averaged more 2 days.. (worked 4 days) . Even averaging all the days I still can't replicate their math.
> View attachment 4354


886.01/30.4 hours = 29.11 per hour?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

pengduck said:


> 886.01/30.4 hours = 29.11 per hour?


This is good. Won't happen where I am.


----------



## malaka (Jan 27, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I can't figure out their math.. Basically uber is subsidizing drivers doing the bare minimum... what a sucker I am for not doing the bare minimum too..
> 
> Starting this week..no more airport..just pickup in Midtown a few $4 fares..bare minimum.. less miles on my car, and similar pay from uber subsidizing me..


you have to do the minimum yes just do 4 dollar rides and stay online and accept all the calls you will be paid  stay in a place where you dont get much calls, thats what i do, lol and it works


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> 886.01/30.4 hours = 29.11 per hour?


Or $886 /$19=46 hours worked ($886 is after uber's 20 % and $1 safe rider fee)
$1150- $50(trips)=$1100 x .8=$880
$1150/$19=60 hours logged.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> 3.7x surge Saturday . A few long runs from airport too.


Surge in Dallas market is practically extinct from what I hear from drivers anymore. 1.5 surge in Dallas briefly at times.


----------



## edipuswrex (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is my example of Uber's "Math" if you can call it that ( I work from Los Angeles). As you can see, Uber takes their 20% cut from their own guarantee. It also is a FARE Guarantee, not a RATE guarantee (which they could have said up front but didn't) and if you get a couple of high paying fares that drive your overall average up, you can pretty much forget about seeing ANY money from Uber. Bottom line is that even if their rate cuts DID stimulate more business, (which they havent in L.A.), as a driver you can still only make the same limited number of trips per hour you did before, so you're going to get a pay cut any way u look at it. My average was 22-25/hr before the winter rates. Now I'm down to 18.

PEAK HOURS
During peak hours, you had an average gross fare of $*19.40*. To calculate your guarantee here is what we did:
$26 (guarantee) - $19.40 (gross fare) = $6.60
$6.60- (6.60 x 20%) = $5.28 (difference owed per hour worked during peak hours)
$5.28 x 1.65 =$8.71
We paid you an additional *$8.71*
REGULAR
You worked *14.43* hours during the regular hours. To calculate your guarantee here is what we did:
$20 (guarantee) - $15.62 (gross fare) = $4.38
$4.38- (4.38 x 20%) = $3.50 (difference owed per hour worked during regular hours)
$3.50 x 14.43 =$50.51
We paid you an additional *$50.51* this week
NON PEAK
You earned *$54.74* per hour during non peak hours. Since you grossed more than *$16* per hour, you will not receive any additional payment.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

edipuswrex said:


> Here is my example of Uber's "Math" if you can call it that ( I work from Los Angeles). As you can see, Uber takes their 20% cut from their own guarantee. It also is a FARE Guarantee, not a RATE guarantee (which they could have said up front but didn't) and if you get a couple of high paying fares that drive your overall average up, you can pretty much forget about seeing ANY money from Uber. Bottom line is that even if their rate cuts DID stimulate more business, (which they havent in L.A.), as a driver you can still only make the same limited number of trips per hour you did before, so you're going to get a pay cut any way u look at it. My average was 22-25/hr before the winter rates. Now I'm down to 18.
> 
> PEAK HOURS
> During peak hours, you had an average gross fare of $*19.40*. To calculate your guarantee here is what we did:
> ...


Yessss.great job!!


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

edipuswrex said:


> PEAK HOURS
> During peak hours, you had an average gross fare of $*19.40*. To calculate your guarantee here is what we did:
> $26 (guarantee) - $19.40 (gross fare) = $6.60
> $6.60- (6.60 x 20%) = $5.28 (difference owed per hour worked during peak hours)
> ...


Is this a direct response from Uber ?


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice paycheck from Uber. But I agree, depends on your personal expenses for the week.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Basically uber is subsidizing drivers doing the bare minimum.
> 
> Starting this week..no more airport..just pickup in Midtown a few $4 fares..bare minimum.. less miles on my car, and similar pay from uber subsidizing me..


Exactly


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, anyone trying to make money by converting miles into rates is a sucker at these rates. The only way to profit right now is gaming the guarantee or surge rates. Even Randy is gaming the guarantee to earn his Uber check.


And you can bank on the fact that Uber being gamed by drivers doing the minimal amount of work for the maximum amount of payday isn't going to last very long from their end.


----------



## edipuswrex (Jan 28, 2015)

CaptainJackLA said:


> Is this a direct response from Uber ?


Aye, Cap'n, direct from Uber


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

pengduck said:


> 886.01/30.4 hours = 29.11 per hour?


So you cleared $14.50 an hour, while using your car.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Nice *payout*..! Can I borrow $50?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how many hours do you drive a week and miles? Just trying to figure out what kind of work week equates to an $886 *payout*?





CJ ASLAN said:


> Nice payout..! Can I borrow $50?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how many hours do you drive a week and miles? Just trying to figure out what kind of work week equates to an $886 payout?


Looks like she worked her lifetime to get that Uber check amount. Uber on (and sleep in your car)!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Looks like she worked her lifetime to get that Uber check amount. Uber on (and sleep in your car)!


Yeah no bueno! She still hasn't lent me $50 yet..


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

edipuswrex said:


> Here is my example of Uber's "Math" if you can call it that ( I work from Los Angeles). As you can see, Uber takes their 20% cut from their own guarantee. It also is a FARE Guarantee, not a RATE guarantee (which they could have said up front but didn't) and if you get a couple of high paying fares that drive your overall average up, you can pretty much forget about seeing ANY money from Uber. Bottom line is that even if their rate cuts DID stimulate more business, (which they havent in L.A.), as a driver you can still only make the same limited number of trips per hour you did before, so you're going to get a pay cut any way u look at it. My average was 22-25/hr before the winter rates. Now I'm down to 18.
> 
> PEAK HOURS
> During peak hours, you had an average gross fare of $*19.40*. To calculate your guarantee here is what we did:
> ...


Wow, see my simple brain thought guarantee is $22 minus safe rider fee of $1 = $21x.8=$16.80
So ten hours would be 168 dollars.
Now I see why my pay always works out to $15.79 or $16.05
Uber Math is Amazing, if the government would use it we would never have a deficit.

According to my spreadsheet these new rates cuts are costing me 35% but with the guarantee I am only losing 25%. I'm also driving more miles.
But I'm making that up by working fewer hours 
Use to work 40-60, now I do 20 max.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I can't figure out their math.. Basically uber is subsidizing drivers doing the bare minimum... what a sucker I am for not doing the bare minimum too..
> 
> Starting this week..no more airport..just pickup in Midtown a few $4 fares..bare minimum.. less miles on my car, and similar pay from uber subsidizing me..


Jeezus what kind of mileage did you rack up to gross $886 at what? 90 cents a mile? Sleep much?

I've racked 2000 gross miles in a week several times, but the hours were just a killer and the pay was MUCH higher.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What a week.. now I don't understand why uber won't pay out on the guarantees as promised.
> 
> They said I averaged too much..but doing the math day to day.. only on 1 of the days I averaged more .. on peak hours..and off peak..I averaged more 2 days.. (worked 4 days) . Even averaging all the days I still can't replicate their math.
> View attachment 4354


Wow, you are crying because you made more than the guarantee.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Wow, you are crying because you made more than the guarantee.


I'm not crying .. I made a point that the math they used didn't make any sense..


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been writing every move i make down. Saturday, for example, i logged on at 9:07 pm and never turned it off til 3:12 am. I know i have to be on 50 min per hour, so i know i for sure met the guarantee requirements. I worked thursday, friday, saturday and sunday night. I made sure to log on at the right time and wait like 10 minutes after the hour to log out, so no confusion to screw up the guarantee. I didn't even stop to pee, even though i was about to explode, and i was starving. Now... this guarantee pay crap.....
I started my time at say :00 the rest of the nights, assuming the "hourly guarantee" doesn't count if i work ie 9:35-10:35pm. My payment statement says "congratulations, you made more then $26 and $20 per hour". I worked 24 hours and my pay is $422. For example again, sunday i made $28 in fares( i wrote it down) in 2 hours. Why isnt it $40 on the statement and saturday i made $126 in fares in 6 hours. Why isnt it $156? I am now suspicious of how they are calculating the guarantee.


----------

